# A patvarba!



## franknagy

Az ebben az enyhe szentségelésben szereplő "patvar" szó a "perpatvar" vagy a "pitvar" szóból ered?


----------



## Zsanna

Nem tudom, de nem lennék meglepve, ha csupán a vulgáris _picsába_ helyett lett volna alkalmilag betéve...


----------

